# Craft Shows, Share you're Advice!



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Since it is craft show season, I thought we could start a thread about craft show advice. We have people on this site who have done many shows, others only a few, and some who are just thinking about it. There are some great blog posts on this site with excellent advice, but I'd like to have a post where everyone can chime in with their bits of advice no matter how big or small they maybe.

I'm certainly not an expert, but I have had some success over the past two years and I'm sure there are tons of you out there with advice to share.

Tip #1 - get there early, or set up the night before if you can, the number of times I've seen vendors scrambling to get their tables ready well after the show has started! It not only affects you but all the other vendors as you are getting in the way of prospective customers.

Alright, who's got tip #2?


----------



## huey101 (Jun 9, 2014)

I make an effort to speak to every person who passes my booth. I am convinced that this generates 2/3 of my sales from people who would not normally stop.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

huey101 - I did a show in September where the vendor beside me was selling felt products. I was a bit jealous of her as she was able to make her crafts while at the sale, until I saw that she spent the entire day sitting with her head down making things and not interacting with any customers. Needless to say she was very disappointed in her sales at the end of the day…

Great advice, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I had someone once tell me to use nice clear plastic bags so that after they purchase your item everyone sees it while they walk around the show with their new purchase.


----------



## Artz (Mar 29, 2014)

Craft shows are work. It's work to get to the site set up if you are far from home you have to stay in a motel and spend long hours on your feet and selling. As Huey 101 said talk to everyone that passes your stall. a simple hello how are you today is all you need. If they stop and look listen to the things that say that indicate they like what they see. Like " gee tis would be a great gift for Mary and Bob. At That point engage them ask what they like ect. Might bea good idea to pick up a book or two on sales. Remember there is a big hole in front of your booth that those people will fall into and you may never have the opportunity to sell them that great gift for Mary and Bob. You do not need to be pushy but you should take away all their excuses Like "we will be back we just don't want to carry that clock or turned bowl while we look" You should say buy it now and I will keep it for you while you look around. I'm here all day. I'm an artist a former Gallery owner and have done the Craft show thing on the road thing.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have been doing shows for over seven years now. I usually do twenty-five of them. Talking to shoppers is vital, true. Having a product in the right price range for your area is just as important. I focus on producing $20 items. If it does not make sense to make a new item in that price range I no longer make it or find a more efficient way to make it to keep the selling price down there.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I was hoping for a little more participation… Maybe I'll throw out another one:

- Don't put too much on the table, if it's over crowded it's hard for people to see what's there

Anyone else? No tip is too small…


----------



## CarolinaWoodworks (Sep 14, 2014)

I've found that taking my mini lathe and making a few items throughout the day helps my sales. I often get asked, how'd you do that, or what does it take to make that. I usually keep it simple, like a pen, bottle stopper, honey dipper or something along those lines. I have had many people buy the item before I've even finished it. Also I don't have "set" prices on my items. I know how much time and material are involved in most of them, and I normally keep my prices between 10 and 40 dollars. +1 on having too much on the tables, I keep plenty of stuff with me, but never display it all. If a customer stops by and looks around and says "I'll stop back by later, I hand them a card with 10% off 1 item written on it. This works 2 ways, it gives them incentive to come back and also puts a card in their hand. Just my 2cents worth!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not a salesman. I don't really like salesmen. But I do like looking, shopping and buying if it's right.

When I go to a craft show (I'll be going to the Portland, Ore. Woodworking show this next Saturday),

I like to see: 1. sellers who engage me in a friendly way
2. tables that have a lot to look at
3. items that have every item priced
4. items in different price ranges. Something cheap to buy for the grand kids, something mid 
level priced for the wife and I'm not afraid of something expensive for me if I like/need/want 
it. 
5. variety but I get it if someone has a specialty
6. when I decide to talk to a vendor, I like to think they know what they are talking about
7. items that are new, unique or different from the crowd

What I don't like to see: 1. vendors reading a magazine, playing with thier cell phone or stuffing thier face 
with a ham sandwich
2. vendors who leave thier 13 year old daughter to run the show. I get it that you
have to use the restroom but when I swing by 40 minutes later and the kid is still 
there doing the things in number one above….
3. items for sale with no price. To me, no price usually means High price
4. seeing items for sale that should go to the Goodwill
5. high pressure sales people
6. people who put signs all over thier table that say "DON'T HANDLE WITHOUT 
PERMISSION". You don't see that at retail stores.
7. vendors who act like they have done this a thousand times and have nothing else
to do with thier life
8. items that are so overpriced, I walk away wondering if the guy ever sells anything
9. two vendors talking who don't notice I'm alive

This is a buyers perspective. You know, the guy with the money you want. If your a seller I think you 
should "*THINK LIKE A CUSTOMER*"....................................


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

display - try to make your display have different levels. I use home made plywood boxes to carry my stuff to the show, then I put them upside down on the table to give a raised area for some of my stuff. I think this helps to spread things out a bit and the dual purpose is always great (less things to carry!).


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Remember the "7 second" rule; that's the average time for a prospective customer to pass by your booth. So you have 7 seconds to make a good first impression, get their attention and create enough interest for them to stop at your display.

Have a professional looking sign to represent you and what you do.

Have professional looking displays….........A card table with a table cloth is not a professional display, anymore then cinder blocks and 2×6's. We're woodworkers, we should be able to build somthing unique for displays.

Be creative and make your booth or display stand out from all the others.

Never stand in your booth with your arms crossed across your chest, sit reading a book, or talking or texting on your cell phone. All bad habits that will give a prospective customer a reason NOT to stop at your booth.

You have to remember that you are marketing yourself as much as you are your product, so don't forget to critique yourself and your display. A bad show is not alway contributed to a bad crowd, bad location, bad weather, or the wrong time of the year. Make sure it's not because of you or your display.

When in doubt of whether you should or shouldn't do something, just remember the " 7 second rule"!

Most important; get excited and have fun talking with everyone!


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

I just recently starting selling my items at booths, having done most by contract, or word of mouth.

Whenever I see a potential buyer stop at the booth and eye an item, especially if it's a couple, I almost always try to engage them in conversation… "Everything here was hand crafted by me", "Are you looking for anything specific", etc.

If they are talking amongst themselves, I normally butt out, but if one really shows interest in an item, I will ask two questions…

1. Can you name 3 things that you like about that item?
2. Can you name 1 one thing you don't like about it?

This serves two purposes… 1) it gets them thinking in a positive way about my item, and 2) it gives me inside information as to what they really don't like or changes i need to make in the future….

Even if you don't make the sale, the intel you gather is worth volumes in the future!

Al


----------



## pattyschenewerk (Nov 2, 2014)

I like the tips or advice. I have never done a craft show but I plan to get started doing them soon.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Pricing Rules?


> ?


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I generally figure out my price = material cost + shop charge and that is wholesale, retail is generally double this price.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Pricing rules at a Craft sale? What ever the market will bear. If most of us put in all our true costs the price would be too high to sell much. As Huff said signage can be helpful. I have a 24" x 36" sign that says "Gift Ideas"...................
It gets people to think about who they know that would like one of these. Not just for their own use. 
....................I have tried running my scroll saw at the sale but few stop to watch, once they see my display of finished goods they move to them. I work my sales alone so I have to stop sawing to work a sale. I no longer take my saw to sales.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

A few of things I learned from doing shows for the past 5+ years.

1. I try to have a "teaser" at the very front of my booth… something that will make a potential customer stop. Then they look around and get interested. For me it is $13 counter board… I put them in a basket and people tend to pick them up and examine them.

2. I agree about smiling and engaging the customer (some times I have to slap my face to get the smile off at the end of the day 

3. Pricing depends on time of the year and your customers. I find that the tourists on Cape Cod have plenty of money to spend and the holiday season also means customers. Holidays mean a little less spending on each gift.
But my prices are the same no matter what show I do… I just try to think ahead.

4. A credit card machine is a "must". After I started taking credit and debit cards (Square), my sales went up about 35%. People figure if I'm going to use my card, I'll throw in another item or 2.

5. I NEVER negotiate on price! I'm not in the flea market business and my prices are more than fair.

6. Signage: I have a sign by my cheese boards and other boards that says: "Need a host/hostess gift? Why bring a bottle of wine when for a few dollars more, you can bring a lasting gift of a cheese board or other handmade item." Many people have commented on how true that is. Another way to engage a potential buyer.

That's all I got.
Ellen


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

How about this one: Know your show!

I mean know the target audience for the show. What are show goers looking for? If you make high end jewelry boxes and the show caters to parents shopping for low priced children's toys you won't sell much. On the other hand if it is a fine art show you probably won't sell a lot of wooden toy trucks. People spending $5 - $50 dollars on embroidered kitchen towels and silk flower wreaths will not spend $400 on a walnut clock but might spend $25 on a cutting board $30 on a turned bowl or $40 on a nice box to hold recipe cards.

Also try to have some small items that you can use as surprise bonus gifts - if you make turned bowls, have some small ornaments or bottle stoppers that you can throw in with a purchase of $100 or more. Just don't put up a sign advertising the deal - people will appreciate the surprise aspect of getting something extra for free.

Just some thoughts from a guy who spent 10 years as a salesman.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I tend to disagree with Al upthread. If someone asked me to name 3 things I liked about an item and 1 I didn't like, I'd be out of that booth in a heartbeat. I know what he means about getting feedback but it's not my job as a customer to tell you what's good and what's not so good. It feels too much like a "quiz" to me.
If a customer offers an opinion, that's great but I'd rather talk to them about something that engages them than something that puts them on the spot.
Just my 0.02 cents.
Ellen


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I use to do craft shows. Too much work for too little money (mostly). Now I would say know the market your selling to. The ones that I did in the early days, 20-40 bucks was the maximum. I did pen's scroll pattern, art, and Christmas ornaments, as those were the best sellers. I found one bloody ornament what went like hotcakes and spend the summer making bazillions of them. It got to be a bore and I quit. I would take one cabinet (really to display things) and would get lots of how much, and then when told they would be shocked. They expected ikea prices on custom made. There were craft shows that were much better where you had to submit your work to get accepted. Customers to that one were more use to the prices. Did a couple of those, and just stopped all together. I do custom pieces that give me a much better sense of accomplishment now and the margins are soooo much better.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I made stuff for crafts shows a loooong time agin and noticed folks would buy up small inexpensive items and pass on anything large and more costly


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Great comments! Favorited so that I can re-read one day when I have enough time to try a show. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Great to see so many replies, I did a show this past weekend, and I was a bit leery as it was it's first year, small scale sale in a local school. I generally stick to the bigger curated ones that are very trendy (borderline hipster). I went in with very low expectations, and had one of my best sales of the year. I think it helped that I was one of only a few professional sellers, and one of only two wood workers, but I was very happy with the number of sales. What was also interesting was the number of shoppers was about a third of what my normal shows have, yet I still sold more than usual.

I'd say my biggest take away from all my sales so far is you can't predict anything, and just when you think you've got them figured out, realize you don't.

Hope this thread keeps growing!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Basic things that I feel help me a lot.

1. Stand or sit on a high stool or chair. Sitting on low chairs (especially the canvas fold ups) makes you look less interested in the customers.

2. Greet as many people as possible. Smile and be friendly. Thank them for stopping whether they buy something or not. Others notice this.

3. Dress to the type of crowd you expect to see. Under dressed and over dressed can both be a turn off.

4. Don't be afraid to tell them how long it takes to make a product. It may help them understand the quality and price.

5. Refer to your items by name or as products, items, services, etc. Do not refer to them as "stuff", "things" or other possibly demeaning titles. If you don't show respect to your products, they will not either.

6. Try to make your booth unique looking. 90% of jewelry booths look the same. It's boring to customers.

7. Use professional business cards. The more professional you appear, the better your chances are.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

If you can get them to touch it you stand a better chance of a sale. Price point is very important. Too high means no sale and too low makes them think it's cheap. Talk to everyone that passes. Most people won't agree with my pricing. I believe if I cover material and add a little for labor I'm happy. I'd rather have others enjoy what I make as much as I do making it.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

My grandson and I went to a Woodworking Show today. We came across a booth that was selling marquetry.
There was a large peg board display with lots of examples for sale. In the middle of the display was a sign that said,  *"Please Touch the Merchandise"*. I pointed to the sign. We both smiled and then began feeling how good the wood felt.

I know we were both thinking: that's different

My grandson bought his Mom a picture for Christmas….................


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

That's awesome, Redryder…. I gotta make some of those.


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

Ellen, I agree with you, and engagement is very important. These questions are asked in general conversation, and not as a quiz… but I see nothing wrong with eliciting an opinion from shoppers. If you rely only on those that are spontaneous, you are likely to only get positive comments and miss out on ways to improve your products. Besides, most people that I do ask, I always preface the questions by asking for their help in improving my products. Research and development are important aspects of reaching your client base.
Al


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I see your point Al. However, I want only positive comments (just kidding).
I guess I have had my share of comments and recommendations for things I would never do.
I do this for fun and I need to "thin the herd" of my work via shows and also make enough money to purchase wood and other toys I want in my shop.
I have had some of the craziest suggestions for things I "should" make.
I have a show this Saturday… we'll see what nuggets I get there ;-)
Ellen


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Concerning people telling me what to make: If it is crazy sounding, I ask them that if it is such a good idea, why aren't they doing it already? That usually stops and shuts them up.

I have had people give me some good ideas and tried a few. Some worked and others didn't. Other ideas have spurred me onto another thought that actually turned out pretty good sales. You just never know what you are going to get.

I am so happy that people are different. gives me something to talk about.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Another good tip is bring a helper. I usually go alone since my wife runs a bakery on her own so has to work weekends. I think it helps to have a second person, keeps you from getting worn out answering the same questions over and over again, plus I'm not the chattiest person, so having someone else who is a bit more outgoing would certainly help me.

On the same note, if you have a helper, you can take a walk around the fair while it's open and check out the other sellers, what their booths are like, how they interact with customers, etc. This past weekend I had a long chat with the woman beside me and got some great tips on which craft fairs in the area to apply to, and which to avoid


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

What a great thread. I sell on Etsy and I've asked about this before with little really good advise for woodworkers. I agree that you need to be able to accept credit cards. Being 30, I know I don't carry cash with me much any more. Etsy just created an app to link your online shop with a "square" / "paypal" type reader. I've tested it and it works really well. All you need is a cell phone with a data connection and GPS enable to help prevent fraud. I think I might do my first REAL show this coming spring.


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

Ellen,
good luck at your show this weekend! Let us know how it goes, and if you use any of the suggestions given here.
Al


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike, that sounds like a great idea. I know that square only charge 2.75% of the transaction with no other fees necessary for signup (I recently signed up there myself last week!). How much does Etsy take as their cut of the transaction when you use their site for payment? I have an Etsy account already, so the tracking and convenience factor would be great…
Al


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

There is an old saying… "sell what you can see, don't see what you can sell".
That's the reason I like fairs and not Etsy. I think you get a bigger bang when someone can actually pick up and touch something. I know the internet is the new Black Friday but 1 day at a good fair can get some really good $$.
I use Square and love it. Everyone marvels at the wonders of modern technology… although many buyers have used it before.
All day fair this Saturday… we'll sell what the customer can see ;-)
Ellen


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

I agree with you 100%. I have had my shop on Etsy now for about 3 months, and really haven't sold much on it. It's a good thing it's only $0.20 to list an item, because if I had to pay more, I probably wouldn't do it. Etsy has changed quite a bit lately, and has opened up to more mass produced items instead of all handcrafted stuff. This kind of angers me, but I can see their need to survive.

Shows and flea markets/antique malls have always been the best avenues for our stuff, and will continue to be so for the future i think.

I think it's really difficult for buyers to understand the quality differences when all they do is look at a picture. When you put something in their hands that has a flawless finish, and perfect fit, it creates a desire in them to have it. You don't get that from a photo on the computer, it just looks like everything else…
Al


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the Nov 22 Fair is over… we did very well. I smiled and chatted up customers a whole lot more than ever before as was recommended in this thread. I encouraged everyone to handle the boards as I have in the past. I also never sat down but tried to stand so I could talk with people as they looked. I also used a technique recommended here - if you have any questions, please ask. Here are a couple of pics of my booth. It is a little rodeo-ish for New England but it is cute. We had over 1500 people come through and they were all in a buying mood! Very good show for us… maybe the best 1 day show we have done.


















Ellen


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, sounds like a great show Ellen! I am curious to learn a few things from you…

How much do you attribute the success of your 1 day show to the advice you received here?
Do you feel that you would have done as well before this thread?
What new things did you take away from this show that you will implement in the future?

Al


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, many of the things here were things I had already implemented but I just did them to a larger extent and I was conscious of what I was doing. Probably the standing and trying to engage as many people as possible was a biggie. Threads like this always serve as a reminder of what to do.

One of the things we decided to do after shows is to try to analyze what items sold the best. For example, this show was at a very crunchy granola school with lots of earthy stuff. There are a lot of children who attend the school and come with parents. Puzzles and puzzle boxes sold incredibly well to families… more so than at other shows. My boards sold well as holiday gifts… I actually had 2 people come up secretly to buy for each other… that was hilarious! I sold only 1 bread board and 2 tea boxes… at the last show, I sold out of bread boards and tea boxes on the first day. You just never know… but analyzing sales using data from Square will be helpful for next year.

Ellen


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

make a jornial and write down what you sold,how much per unit price and cost,weather outside,day of week,date,what woods used.
sounds like alot of work but you won't remember by next year;this way you know what to stock for what show.
I do this for all my shows now,thought I would remember but…. the weather gives you an idea if weather is a big factor at that show.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Ellen35 - that is an impressive display! Does it take a long time to setup?

I'm really happy to see how this thread continues to grow, lots of great advice and reminders to all of us. Today I did a craft show (yes, on a Monday) it was a bust. I think I was one of the more successful vendors and I hardly made back my table fee. I tried hard to chat with people but no matter how friendly you are, there's always a few that don't make eye contact and don't even respond to a friendly "hello", not the way I was raised but I guess everyone's different.

One thing I noticed today was the vendors on either side of me. The one to my right was very pushy, always telling the customers more than they wanted to know, almost chasing after them as they left. The one on my left was really grumpy. I realize it's hard to stay upbeat when the sale isn't going well, but you have to stay positive.

As another tip, a friend of mine only gives out business cards if asked, and always insists on getting their contact info and the reason for wanting a card (i.e. they want a custom shelf in two months when they move into their new house). He writes it all down and then will send off a friendly reminder a few months later to keep him in mind. It's a little more pushy than I am comfortable with, but it seems to work for him.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

The setup takes between 1 1/2 and 2 hours the first day (this was a 1 day show) and about 1 hr on any subsequent days where we have to take the wood with us but can leave the stands. Each time, I try to improve the display and show as much as possible. I try to put out more of what I think will sell… like cutting boards this time. I am also learning to go "up" like the display above the cutting board rack. The baskets have been a great addition. I put cheese boards and counter boards (smaller 4×6 inch boards) in them and it gets people to feel the wood… a great come on.

I admire you for trying a Monday show. How can any vendor be grumpy… we are in the business of people. I hate pushy… maybe more than grumpy (sounds like the woodworking version of the 7 dwarfs). I will walk away if someone is too pushy. It is really a delicate balance… engage but don't offend.

This is really a great thread!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Ellen,
What a great looking display! My first (and lasting) impression I get from your booth is; you're a professional and not some fly-by nite, wanna-be. I can see why you have a successful show.

Your booth is a good example of what I talk about when I mention the 7 second rule (post # 10). Your booth would be very difficult to walk by and not want to stop and look at what you have.

I also believe professionally printed business cards can be one of the strongest marketing tools a business person can have, but they do no one any good if they stay out of sight and out of the hands of a prospective customer. That's laying the foundation for future sales and even though they may not seem to be interested or in a position to buy at that time, you never know what their circumstances will be a few months down the road.

If you leave them with a good impression and one of your cards, you will always stand a chance for future sales.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, John. We really try to improve our booth each time we set up. 
Another thought is location at a fair. We try to get a booth that is set in such a location that when people walk in or walk down an aisle… we are the one directly in front of them.
I totally agree about the business cards. We have both business cards and brochures available in plain site. As a result of the last 2 fairs, we have gotten 3 orders so far. And I expect others. 
This is turning out to be a great thread with so much information and suggestions….
Ellen


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

What are peoples' thoughts on low priced items? I've always thought I should have something in the $10-15 range, it's an insignificant amount of money to most. I had a bottle opener that sold well last year for $10, but it was boring as anything to make them all. This year I have avoided anything under $25 and while I have fewer number of sales, my overall income has increased.

I think what bugs me most about the $10 items is they are often less useful throw away sort of items. The people who bought my bottle opener didn't need another bottle opener, and personally I think there is too much junk in the world already, so I would rather people by nicer things that they will keep and cherish for a long time.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the low priced item (a 4×6" counter board for $13) as a teaser. What's nice for me is that it is a small cutting board and not boring to design and make. They also sell and… what the heck… if I'm buying one, I might as well buy something else. By the way, a bottle opener is a very useful item… especially if it looks nicer than those cheap metal church keys!

What's more interesting is that several people have told me that my prices are too low… I raised them a year ago and I still get that. There is a fine line between too low and too high. That same person told me to double my prices and I would sell more… I'm not sure that strategy works.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Ellen, the price raising thing will work if you go into a different market. Get into Art shows and people expect the pricing to be much higher than a craft show as you are now an artist. Your work is more art than functional. When I moved from the lower priced craft shows to do doing lower end art shows and upper end craft shows, I raised my pricing by 20%. Experienced higher overall sales, higher average ticket and sold more items. I am not a craftsman but rather an artist so my work is worth more in the eyes of the buyer.

Still have some people tell me my pricing is too high but that's okay. I am making more profit and I have plenty of people wanting to buy.

My average ticket is around $52.00 per sale. I do have some lower priced items in the $10 range, but they are made from scrap and I spend less than 10 minutes on each piece, so it is a profit maker.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

A good woodworker is both artist and craftsperson. 
I agree that higher end shows are more lucrative. 
While I don't want to "give it away", I do like it when people feel they got a quality item at a fair price.
I don't make a living doing this… but it brings me great pleasure as both an artist and craftsperson. I think people recognize both when they buy my woodwork.
By the way, I raised my prices considerably last year and have maintained them at level this year.
My $13 counter boards are strictly from scraps… often cost me the price of some glue and some time… I also use "gift" wood to make them - wood that would otherwise be thrown away.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wrong post. Sorry.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, why I come back, Ellen, I really like your display. It alone draws attention. Make it interesting. Not just another boring booth. Hope others take note.


----------



## DonBoston (May 25, 2014)

I just did a show this last weekend. I made a display out of an old log, and put a bunch of my bowties on it, and placed that right at the edge of my booth. It was a major hook, people would stop to check out the bowties and then discover everything else I had to offer.

So set up your stuff with a hook, something unique, funky and fun.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Do Your Research

I did a couple of sales this month and they went horribly. I was duped by the people running the sale as it was advertised as "For Local Artisans". Of the 40 vendors, 10 were local artisans, the rest were businesses such as Pampered Chef, Mary Kay, Arbonne, Tupperware, and a few stores from the outlet mall who came to sell their cast offs. The clientele at the sale were fairly keen to buy deeply discounted items from these sellers and didn't seem to care that I was a local Artisan.

So, if you're signing up for a new sale, check out their website, see what they are all about. If they have a list of vendors from a previous show, look them up, see what types of vendors have sold in the past, maybe send one of them an email to ask how the sale went, most vendors are keen to help each other out. While on that note, I always try to talk to other vendors at the shows to see where they have sold that year, which sales were good, which should I avoid, and what type of clientele were at each. I still take their recommendations with a grain of salt, but more often than not the advice has been great and has really helped me chose the better sales.

Back to my recent sale, I'd also suggest being careful about signing up for multiple sales all at once with the same show. If the first show is bad and you are stuck in it for several more you aren't likely to get your money back.

In the end I made my booth fee back and paid for my gas so not a complete loss but I'll definitely avoid them next year. I did have a courteous chat with the manager of the show and suggested they be more careful in their working the following year.


----------

